

How does an entrepreneur raise a “friends and family” round? - chiefnixer


======
chiefnixer
[http://yourstory.com/2014/09/how-to-raise-a-friends-and-
fami...](http://yourstory.com/2014/09/how-to-raise-a-friends-and-family-
round/)

